# AAW Symposium in Pittsburgh



## Vern Tator (Apr 6, 2015)

Is anyone else from wood barter going to Pittsburgh. I am flying to VA to meet my brother ( a new turner) and we are driving to the symposium. We will spend a day in his garage shop before and a day after with me gining him private turning tutorials, and trying not to teach him any of the bad habits I have learned form 56 years of turning.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 6, 2015)

I thought about it, but it's crazy how much money they want. 225 a [email protected]#
385$ for the whole event?&%#. What kinda highbrow bullshart is that.

I'm new to the turning world, I hate how much everything costs. 385 before you walk in? Is there like insane discounts on tools inside?


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 6, 2015)

Im only about 3 hours away but if it costs $225 to get in, Ill stay home. How does anyone afford to pay that to walk into a show or convention?


----------



## guylaizure (Apr 6, 2015)

The vending area is free and various woodturners will do demos at the vendors booths.You only have to pay to see the symposium demo rotations.I will be there Thursday through Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 6, 2015)

guylaizure said:


> The vending area is free and various woodturners will do demos at the vendors booths.You only have to pay to see the symposium demo rotations.I will be there Thursday through Sunday.


I must have misread the website, I stand corrected


----------



## jmurray (Apr 6, 2015)

jmurray said:


> I must have misread the website, I stand corrected


I'm like 20 minutes away , I will go check out the vendors


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 6, 2015)

I was planning on going, but have a show that weekend.


----------



## elnino (Apr 7, 2015)

i would really like to go to the meeting too but i also agree that the cost is pretty massive even for this great event.


----------



## TimR (Apr 7, 2015)

Holy smokes, I thought perhaps someone did a misprint...I figured it was closer to $250 for the whole thing...that is a bit pricey...I mean c'mon, you could buy a chunk of chittum burl for that kind of scratch!! . 
I suppose when you break it down by some top world talent demos you can attend, and be able to ask questions, etc...it gets easier to swallow. I've yet to attend a national symposium, typically just go every other year or so to regional ones. We've got some resourceful local clubs that have pulled in several of the demonstrators listed here also, not that there aren't some I'd really like to see. I will likely go to next years in Atlanta, we have some family there which makes the cost of the trip easier to swallow.


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 7, 2015)

Considering that one, too, Tim...


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 7, 2015)

When it was in St. Paul we went but only attended the instant gallery and the trade show. There was enough going on there with demos in booths to keep my mind buzzing. It was free and lots of fun.
Graybeard


----------



## guylaizure (Apr 7, 2015)

Are there any good sawmills and lumber dealers in the Pittsburg area or along the drive from Detroit to Pittsburg.


----------



## guylaizure (Apr 7, 2015)

Rubber Chucky Products will be in Booth 106 in the vendor area and is having Rudy Lopez and Al Hockenbery demo.Admission is free.Other vendors are also having well known wood turners doing demos.


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 7, 2015)

As for good lumber yards, I know of one that is south of Pitt (so, not on your way home to Detroit). If anyone is coming from the south, up 81, there is a place called Hicksville Lumber just Northwest of Hagerstown, MD (I believe it is in Pennsylvania) that has a decent selection and quite reasonable prices.


----------



## Vern Tator (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow, If I looked at it for what it cost, rather than what I could learn, I probably wouldn't go either. That said, there are at least 12 rotations, all being opportunities to learn. So, for about $30 per demo, you get to see some of the best demonstrators around. Over the years I have had some great learning experiences at this event. The trade show, with big names hocking tools, instant gallery ( a must see ) and the featured turners are all worthwhile. You often get to try tools before you buy, I know I wouldn't buy a new lathe without test driving it. This will be my 5th symposium and I am looking forward to it almost as much as when I went to my first.


----------



## guylaizure (Apr 7, 2015)

This will be my second symposium.The first one was in St Paul.It is nice to try out the equipment and see all of the top lathes in one place.That is how I ended up with a Robust lathe.


----------

